# Suddenly painful letdown on one side?



## LuliB (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm a first-time mom to my four month old girl. Things have been going swimmingly for the most part. Two nights ago, when the letdown occurred, it was *really* painful on my right side. She wasn't nursing on that side. It hurt strongly the next few nursings and I've tried to favor that side to see if she could work out the pain with more nursing. I'm used to a tingling sensation during letdown, but this is strong and painful. It's not as bad as it was when it first started, but it's still there. And as that boob gets full in anticipation of the next feeding it feels uncomfortable and tender. I have no lumps or discoloration. What is this?


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

nak

I have the same issue, though I only notice pain when I'm wearing a bra when I nurse. My letdown is very strong, so I always feel it, but it's only painful with a bra on.


----------



## Rin (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you experiencing any other type of pain? If so, I would look into thrush or mastitis....
I say this because I developed pain upon letdown when I was dealing with thrush that turned into a staph infection, which turned into mastitis. HTH


----------

